# link mit class="active" hervorheben



## Blame23 (7. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Ich mache gerade eine Navigation die folgendermaßen aussieht:


```
<div id="nav" >
			
				<ul>
					<li class="active"><a href="#">Home</a></li>
					<li><a href="#">Philisophie</a></li>
					<li><a href="#">About</a></li>
					<li><a href="#">Kontakt</a></li>
				</ul>
			
		</div>
```

Über 
	
	
	



```
#nav ul li a
```
 komm ich an die links.
Jetzt will ich aber dass der active link Fettgedruckt und in einer anderen Farbe erscheint.
Ich dachte dann dass ein 

```
#nav ul li a .active
```
 reicht, aber es tut sich nix.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegt?

Schonmal danke!
Gruß,
Blame


----------



## Maniac (7. Juni 2011)

Weil die Klasse "active" über dem a ist.
So sollte es gehen;

```
#nav ul li.active a
```


----------



## Blame23 (7. Juni 2011)

Maniac hat gesagt.:


> Weil die Klasse "active" über dem a ist.


 
Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort. Leuchtet auch ein, aber leider tut sich nix :-/
Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen dass die #nav noch in 

```
<div class="page_margins">
<div class="page">
```
verschachtelt ist. Ich benutze das YAML Framework und die standard Navigation war so gelöst:

```
.hlist ul li.active
```

Da ich meine eigene Navigation wollte habe ich dann aus dem .hlist das #nav gemacht... vielleicht liegt da irgendwo der Fehler...


----------



## Netzwerkidi (7. Juni 2011)

Mit dem Firefox Add-On Web-Developer oder Firebug kannst du die Einstellungen zu Laufzeit verfolgen und ändern und dich so ggf. eine Lösung nähern.

Ich habe dir mal zur Ansicht eine hardcopy der "optimierten" Seite von tutorials.de beigefügt.


----------



## Blame23 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich nutze Webdeveloper und auch Firebug... ich muss wohl irgendwo einen Fehler haben und werde mal danach suchen.

Aber trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß,
Blame


----------



## Netzwerkidi (7. Juni 2011)

Mir hilft in solchen Fällen meist eine schrittweise Näherung.


----------



## Blame23 (8. Juni 2011)

Netzwerkidi hat gesagt.:


> Mir hilft in solchen Fällen meist eine schrittweise Näherung.


 
Jep, dank dem Webdeveloper toolbar kam ich gerade auf die Lösung:

```
#nav ul li.active a
```

Edit: Was wie ich gerade sehe genau die erste Antwort von Maniac war... ich denke mal da hatte ich vorhin einen Schreibfehler drin :-/
Aber hauptsache mal wieder Zeit verschwendet


----------

